# List of Some Useful System Utilities!



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 26, 2006)

Guys!
I hv seen many times and hv been asked by many members about:

How to disable Windows File Protection service?
How to use 3rd party Visual Styles?
How to delete the files which are in use by windows?

and many other questions!

So I decided to start this thread to share some useful system utilities, that can be useful in such cases! I'm sure that many members would know about many of these utilities but many new members and others may find this useful!  

*1.) UXTheme Patcher*

It patches the UXTheme.dll for Windows XP and 2003 and allows you to use un-signed custom visual styles.
To patch the UXTheme.dll file run the program, it will determine your operating system, then patch the appropriate file and reboot your PC.
To un-patch the UXTheme.dll file, run the program again, and it will un-patch the .dll and then reboot your PC.

*Download Link*


*2.) Windows File Protection Switcher*

Windows File Protection Switcher lets you disable and re-enable Windows File Protection (WFP) permanently.

*Download Link*
**www.merawindows.com/Downloads/SystemUtilities/tabid/409/Default.aspx* 

*3.) Replacer*

Replacer is an easy to use system file replacer for Windows 2000 and XP. It safely replaces protected or in-use system files.

*Download Link

* 
*4.) Unlocker*

Many times we face following ERROR messages while deleting or moving a system file in windows:

=> Cannot delete file: Access is denied
=> There has been a sharing violation.
=> The source or destination file may be in use.
=> The file is in use by another program or user.
=> Make sure the disk is not full or write-protected and that the file is not currently in use.

Unlocker is the solution of this problem! U can easily move/delete system files w/o ne problem even while windows is running using unlocker.

*Download Link

* 
*5.) Log off / Shutdown Text Remover*

In Windows VISTA, the text on Log off & Shutdown buttons has been removed, so if you also want to remove the same text in xp, then this software is for you. It has following features:

=> Simple and easy
=> Works on all XP/2003
=> Support non-English OS (every language)
=> Related strings in String Table 439 won't be modified.

*PS:* It is known to be buggy with non-english XP versions.

*Download Link

* 
*6.) Glass2k*

Glass2k is a small little program that allows Windows 2000/XP users to make any window transparent. Right-click on any window or press the keyboard shortcuts (Control + Shift + [0-9]) to make any window transparent.

*Download Link

* 
*7.) Vista Start ORB (Make XP Start Button look-a-like VISTA)*

The whole Vista Start ORB that never hides behind the taskbar, and you can use it on any skin. Set it in "Always on top" first.

*Download Link

***www.merawindows.com/Downloads/SystemUtilities/tabid/409/Default.aspx* 
*8.) Styler*

This application allows you to do a lot of interesting customizations, though it is not easy to use at first.
It can add a drop shadow to your windows, change Clear Type contrast, change a visual style's color or a wallpaper's and much more . But its most useful function is located in the "Styler Toolbar" which can entirely change the look and feel of the Windows XP's toolbar. So, you can change your toolbar to make it look like Windows Vista's.

Styler doesn't use much memory (less than 1MB when it's used in the background), but to use all its function, especially for the drop shadow, you'll need a powerful computer.

*Download Link*
**www.merawindows.com/Downloads/SystemUtilities/tabid/409/Default.aspx*


----------



## DR RANJAN (Nov 5, 2006)

good work


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 5, 2006)

thnx buddy  

4 more utilities added in the first post:  

=> Log off / Shutdown Text Remover
=> Glass2k
=> Vista Start ORB
=> Styler


----------



## shivkumar (Nov 6, 2006)

@ Vishal Gupta: Thanks for the nice utilities;

Downloading 
* Windows File Protection Switcher
* Replacer
* Unlocker


----------



## ::.BLOOD!GOD.:: (Nov 20, 2006)

cool work


----------



## OPTUMS PRIME (Nov 21, 2006)

GOOD GOING VISHAL I AM UR BIG FAN GR8


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanx for the list


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 21, 2006)

really very handy.Thanx sir


----------



## kin.vachhani (Dec 6, 2006)

thx bro


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Dec 7, 2006)

thanx Vishal


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the list.

Downloading some of them.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 7, 2006)

My pleasure guys


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks man.... It's good to have people like you around.


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Jan 29, 2007)

@ VISHAL

YEP... NOW I SEE, someone has good talent here !!!


----------



## suraj (Jan 30, 2007)

@vishal
realy a handy updater of system cofi...


----------



## anandk (Jan 30, 2007)

nice collection. will download and check out no 5. does it only remove text or can it also change text...

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/SigBar.gif


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 30, 2007)

thnx guys!  
@anandk
It only removes the Shutdown/logoff text from Startmenu to make it look-a-like Vista Startmenu.


----------



## Ron (Jan 30, 2007)

hey gr8 collection Guru............
Wht is tuneup utilities.......
From where can i get it........


----------



## ketanbodas (Jan 31, 2007)

^ From www.tune-up.com But its not free. You have to buy it or else

Useful thread man, Thanks.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 31, 2007)

_A few Broken Links Corrected in First Post..._


----------



## ismart (Feb 1, 2007)

great list....cool


----------



## imdbest (Feb 2, 2007)

cool


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2007)

se VistaStartMenu
*www.vistastartmenu.com/

IT'S FREEWARE

It will give U The Following Features:
**A cool & nice looking Start Menu"
1: Switch User,Logout,Standby,Reboot,Hibernate,Restart,Turn Off Buttons
   as well shortcut keys for them.
2. Side scrolling program list if Ur use a lower res monitor
3. Enlarge & Reduce function of start menu items
4. Ability to Uninstall a prog by right clicking on it
5. Resize able start menu
6. All progs, Quick start, Autorun tabs for total control
7. Searh the web with google from start menu
8. Ability to cutmize the start menu As per Ur chice

It will no way harm Ur system or U have do any special tricks


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Feb 13, 2007)

for transparency, i recommend Vitrite over Glass2k, as it is only 86kb. 
*home.insightbb.com/~ryanvm/tinyutilities/vitrite/


----------



## racevthme (Feb 15, 2007)

Using replacer makes my explorer.exe corrupted.
and next time restart , it is sayin that explorer has encountered a problem and need 2 close.When i try to open i using Taskmanager----> New task,
taskmanager is also not responding
wha to do
i repaired my computer
this happened me thrice..
pls do help


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

Seems that the file, with which u r replacing existing "Explorer.exe" file, is corrupt. Extract the original "Explorer.exe" file from XP Setup and then replace the one in "Windows" folder with it.


----------



## casanova (Feb 15, 2007)

Vista start orb was wat I was looking for as u have mentioned others previously somewhere. Thx Vishal


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jun 3, 2007)

sorry but Error 404 - Not Found for UXTheme Patcher

thanks anyways .........i downloaded it from softpedia


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 3, 2007)

^^ thnx buddy. Links corrected in first post.


----------



## 47shailesh (Jun 3, 2007)

here few more:

Dr Delete
Delete files that are difficult to delete, such as some files left by viruses and trojans, or files with corrupted file names. This program can also delete files like the "index.dat" files, which store Internet history.

OpenedFilesView
OpenedFilesView displays the list of all opened files on your system. For each opened file, additional information is displayed: handle value, read/write/delete access, file position, the process that opened the file.

Undll
Deletes unremovable dll that may contains worms,rootkit that r difficult to remove even by DrDelete or other similar programs


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 3, 2007)

^^ Cool utilities buddy.


----------



## Masroor (Sep 29, 2007)

Resource Hacker Go @ www.freewebs.com/reshack for download and other information.


----------

